

Apple Bombards Patent Office with 28 “New” Mapping “Inventions” - virtualritz
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2013/12/apple-bombards-patent-office-with-28-new-mapping-inventions.html

======
daughart
Are the quote marks, which are not present in the article title, really
necessary here?

~~~
virtualritz
If you know anything about the subject matter of these submission, yes. I
couldn't find hardly any for which there isn't some prior art at least,
sometimes a lot. I won't even get into the fact that most of these are
software or UX pattern patents.

~~~
daughart
That seems like something the USPTO would decide.

